
The San Francisco Bay Area in the Second Gilded Age - Futurebot
https://medium.com/@kimmaicutler/slidedeck-the-san-francisco-bay-area-in-the-second-gilded-age-ae28ea9d3c91#.jl9yfvu9b
======
ChuckMcM
I'd love this person to actually write a paper on this topic, lots of
research, lots of slides, a bit disorganized in the presentation. If there is
a paper I would be inclined to read it.

